# Stunt Padding



## ClintonHammond (Apr 29, 2006)

I get called up on to do occasional roles that involve some light stunt work and some stage fighting.... (Mostly because my theatre has discovered that if it calls for it, I'll do it! LoL) 

Any suggestions where/what to get when it comes to some light padding for strike points like elbows and hips? Especially things that can be WELL hidden under costumes....

McDavid USA seems to make some really good stuff using their "HexPad" tech, but think I can find a source anywhere near me?!?!

I've even contacted them directly and they haven't seen fit to even acknowledge my email....


----------



## nez (Apr 30, 2006)

i know how that is when you email some company and they dont even respond it pisses me off so much grr


----------



## ClintonHammond (Apr 30, 2006)

So much you lose all your punctuation?!?!

LOL


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 30, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> So much you lose all your punctuation?!?!
> 
> LOL



You will find that not all members of this site have mastered the finer points of spelling and grammar. Some would be well advised to install Google Toolbar and spellcheck their posts before submitting them.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 30, 2006)

I think that one of the features that was mentioned to Dave was a spellcheck...
But still, I think that the Preview Post feature can be used to check spelling and punctuation.


----------



## jacobbiljo (Apr 30, 2006)

have you looked into the padding used for karate, it is mostly disguisable under clothing. just a thought, dont have any experience with it myself


----------



## saxman0317 (Apr 30, 2006)

As far as light body stuff, try checking stuff used for paintball. esp if its a high movement area. This would be a good choice for the sake of its great as far as padding capibilities and is made for long periods of useage time in hot conditions and such. If not, try distributers that sell stuff for police, etc. training. Galls is a good place to look, among others. For paintball type gear, that should be easy to find anywhere.


----------



## ClintonHammond (Apr 30, 2006)

The paintball stuff I found was all pretty thick...

This is an example of the McDavid Hexpad stuff I've been chasing after
http://www.sportsdepot.com/mcdavidhex.html

Especially the HexSleeve
http://dme-direct.com/mcdavid-hexpad-sleeve-p-755.html


----------



## ClintonHammond (May 4, 2006)

"Especially the HexSleeve
http://dme-direct.com/mcdavid-hexpad-sleeve-p-755.html "


Update... I managed to get a pair of these on board a smugglers ship that I run into from time to time....

I haven't had a chance to wear them on stage yet (And the Vikings used to say "Praise no day until ended, no wife until bedded, no meal 'till eaten, no sword until bloodied") but just wearing them around the house for a few hours, lemme tell ya, these things are SOO comfortable!

I can't WAIT to get killed at the end of the show tonight!!


----------



## MircleWorker (May 4, 2006)

I just did Peter Pan and we use track and field high jump mats. when the pirates jump off the ship. they are 3' high so you need to consider that.


----------



## ClintonHammond (May 6, 2006)

"we use track and field high jump mats"

Those tend to be VERY difficult to hide under all but the bulkiest costumes....


----------

